# nVidia Gt320 Jetzt bei Media markt



## Gordon-1979 (15. Januar 2010)

Mann kann jetzt bei Media Markt die neue GT320 kaufen.
Diese ist aber im neuen Acer Aspire X3900 PC verbaut.
Die neue GT320 hat 1Gb VRAM und teilt sich das gehäuse mit den INTEL core i3 530 mit 2.93GHz getaktet ist.
Was interessant ist das die GT300 serie ist oder nicht ??
Media Markt verspricht jedenfalls das es eine Weltneuheit ist, genau wie mit den core i3 530.
Hier ein Link dazu:
Media Markt. Schnppchen satt im neuen Multimedia-Prospekt. (seite 6)

Oder nur eine Umbenennung der nVidia gt 230??
Was mein ihr? Was ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## M59Deathman (15. Januar 2010)

Da sonst keine andere Weltneuheit drin ist gehe ich mal arg davon aus das Mediamarkt anscheind schon GT300 hat. Wie auch immer.


----------



## Explosiv (15. Januar 2010)

Die Karte ist nichts wirklich neues und eine für den OEM-Markt umgelabelte GT220.
Schlicht weg eine Irreführung des Kunden, eine vermeintliche "Weltneuheit" anzubieten, die keine ist und zudem kein DX11 beherrscht.

Siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/83728-geforce-300m-serie-vorgestellt-kein-dx-11-a.html & hier : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...randing-grafikkarte-nvidia-geforce-315-a.html

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Low (15. Januar 2010)

Bestimmt nur eine Umbenennung.
Oder steht da was von DX11?


----------



## Explosiv (15. Januar 2010)

Low schrieb:


> Bestimmt nur eine Umbenennung.


Ja.



Low schrieb:


> Oder steht da was von DX11?



Nein.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Sight (15. Januar 2010)

Das kann doch nicht wahr sein, Nvidia geht mit ihren Rebranding Schei** auf den Sack. Und die unwissenden Menschen unter uns, die kA von Computer kaufen das, mit dem Gedanken aktuelle Technik zu besitzen.... man man man.


----------



## M59Deathman (15. Januar 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Die Karte ist nichts wirklich neues und eine für den OEM-Markt umgelabelte GT220.
> Schlicht weg eine Irreführung des Kunden, eine vermeintliche "Weltneuheit" anzubieten, die keine ist und zudem kein DX11 beherrscht.
> 
> Siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/83728-geforce-300m-serie-vorgestellt-kein-dx-11-a.html & hier : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...randing-grafikkarte-nvidia-geforce-315-a.html
> ...



Nur ist es keine M und keine GT315 auser sie haben noch eine umgeklebt.


----------



## Explosiv (15. Januar 2010)

Die momentan im OEM-Markt zu findenden Grafikkarten von Nvidia unterstützen derzeit kein DX-11 und basieren auf der Architektur des GT216-Chips, welche nur DX10.1 unterstützt. Fermi ist ja noch nicht da, also wäre auch ein auf dieser Architektur basierender Chip eh auszuschließen .

Edit: mit Google ist noch nichts zu finden über die besagte Grafikkarte 

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## M59Deathman (15. Januar 2010)

Vll. hat MediaMarkt nen Geheimabkommen um den Fermi Markt zu beherrschen


----------



## Genghis99 (15. Januar 2010)

Ich kann mir dieses Angebot nicht vorstellen. 499 Euro mit einer GT320 Fermi -

mal rechnen :
Gehäuse : 20 ,-
Netzteil  : 50,-
Mainboard 100,-
Speicher   110,-
HDD           90,-
DVD/DVDR  60,-
-----------------
             420,--

Dann dazu noch eine Fermi GF320 - für 79,00 Lächerlich.

Ich denke, das ist eine "Rebranded" oder umgelabelte GT220 - dann reichen auch die übrigen 79,-- Euro.

NVidia sollten diesem "Etikettenschwindel" ein Ende setzen und sich solches auch von OEM verbitten.
Diese Methoden sind Irreführend, unlauter und Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen.


----------



## Explosiv (15. Januar 2010)

M59Deathman schrieb:


> Vll. hat MediaMarkt nen Geheimabkommen um den Fermi Markt zu beherrschen



Wollen wir es hoffen, ich warte nämlich auch auf den echten "Fermi" .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Shi (15. Januar 2010)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir dieses Angebot nicht vorstellen. 499 Euro mit einer GT320 Fermi -
> 
> mal rechnen :
> Gehäuse : 20 ,-
> ...


Ne das NT kostet bestimmt nur 30  Die verbauen ja kein bq! Ein DVD-Brenner kostet auch nur 30€
Das Mainboard 100€ ? Nie im Leben 
Aber die CPU hast du vergessen


----------



## BlackDragon26 (15. Januar 2010)

Die GT320 is mal wieder ne umbenennung! Denke da an Gt92b o.ä.

Also nix neu. Mediamarkt versucht nur mal wieder die Kundenverarschen. Wie immer halt. Mal abgesehen davon wer bei nem laden wie mm en komplett sys kauft is eh net zu retten xD


----------



## tm0975 (15. Januar 2010)

na wenn das nicht blöd ist...

legendär, was mm schon alles angeboten hat. ich erinnere mich noch gut an ram-module, die besonders gut für windows, linux, unix und mac os geeignet waren 

wer da kauft, dem ist nicht zu helfen. schlechte auswahl, schlechte preise, gut für metro-aktionäre...


----------



## moe (15. Januar 2010)

das gehört doch verboten. 
haben die nix besseres drauf? kriegen die ihre karten sonst nich los?
wie armselig...


----------



## Axi (15. Januar 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Ne das NT kostet bestimmt nur 30  Die verbauen ja kein bq! Ein DVD-Brenner kostet auch nur 30€
> Das Mainboard 100€ ? Nie im Leben
> Aber die CPU hast du vergessen



Dazu fehlt auch noch das Betriebssystem 

Noch dazu bekommt MM ja Händlerrabatt.

Dennoch eine frechheit Leute so irrezuführen. So was sollte unterbunden werden.


----------



## sebtb (15. Januar 2010)

wer kauft denn PCs bei Mediamarkt?

"_Media Markt..ich bin doch nicht blöd_"


----------



## Jan565 (15. Januar 2010)

Ich kaufe nicht bei Media Mark, wie der Spruch schon sagt, "ich bin doch nicht blöd". Nie mehr, ist doch eh reines Leute verdummen was die machen. Lassen sich auf Intel ein um AMD nicht zu verkaufen. Intel kassiert 1Mrd strafe und bekommst immer noch kein AMD bei MM. Toller offener Konkurenzkampf, alles nur show. 

Und außerdem ist es doch ein paar mal vorgekommen das die märkte eine Karte umgelabelt haben. Schließlich gab es doch nie eine X1700 von AMD auf dem offenen Markt sondern nur in einem Komplett PC. Das ist nur dafür da um die Leute an zu locken. Ich verstehe aber immer noch nicht warum die Leute da immer noch ein kaufen.


----------



## Flummy (15. Januar 2010)

M59Deathman schrieb:


> Vll. hat MediaMarkt nen Geheimabkommen um den Fermi Markt zu beherrschen


 

Das kannst Du doch nicht ernsthaft Glauben !?!


----------



## (@ze) (15. Januar 2010)

Und wenn man das Kleingedruckte in diesen Prospekt liest:

"GeForce GT320 mit 1024 MB DDR2 VRAM"


----------



## Einer von Vielen (15. Januar 2010)

Das mit dem umlabeln hab ich auch schon gedacht als ich mir heut morgen das Magazin angeschaut habe. 
Das einzige gescheite Angebot im aktuellen Media Markt Magazin war der Acer mit dem Core i7 860 und der HD5970 für 1400€, was ja preislich noch im Rahmen lag.


----------



## Flummy (15. Januar 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber immer noch nicht warum die Leute da immer noch ein kaufen.


 


Ist halt nicht jeder ein PCGHler


----------



## CrazyBanana (15. Januar 2010)

(@ze) schrieb:


> Und wenn man das Kleingedruckte in diesen Prospekt liest:
> 
> "GeForce GT320 mit 1024 MB DDR2 VRAM"



Ok jetzt ists raus Fermi ist doch nicht so gut wie erwartet


----------



## fuddles (15. Januar 2010)

Doch ich bin ein PCGHler und habe mir trotzdem einen MediaMarkt Rechner gekauft. Acer Aspire M8300 
Aber dieser Etikettenschwindel ist schon ziemlich assi. Eine GT320 pah


----------



## Flummy (15. Januar 2010)

CrazyBanana schrieb:


> Ok jetzt ists raus Fermi ist doch nicht so gut wie erwartet


 




 Ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## Flummy (15. Januar 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Aber dieser Etikettenschwindel ist schon ziemlich assi. Eine GT320 pah


 

Deswegen steig ich um auf ATI.
Ich unterstütze diese Schei** nicht länger.
Ist mir auch egal ob der Fermi schneller ist oder nicht.


----------



## M59Deathman (15. Januar 2010)

Flummy schrieb:


> Das kannst Du doch nicht ernsthaft Glauben !?!



Manche verstehen keinen Sarkasmus


----------



## Sturmi (15. Januar 2010)

Flummy schrieb:


> Deswegen steig ich um auf ATI.
> Ich unterstütze diese Schei** nicht länger.
> Ist mir auch egal ob der Fermi schneller ist oder nicht.



ATI macht das doch mittlerweile auch


----------



## geo (15. Januar 2010)

Sturmi schrieb:


> ATI macht das doch mittlerweile auch


 
Mag sein, richtig ist das aber nicht! Gerade das ist es was viele bei NV so stört.

Das ATI nun auch auf Bauernfang geht, finde ich persönlich einfach nur zum kotzen


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Januar 2010)

Flummy schrieb:


> Deswegen steig ich um auf ATI.
> Ich unterstütze diese Schei** nicht länger.
> Ist mir auch egal ob der Fermi schneller ist oder nicht.



Dito.



Sturmi schrieb:


> ATI macht das doch mittlerweile auch




Wab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Explosiv (15. Januar 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wab ich was verpasst?



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...y-radeon-hd-5165-und-hd-5145-ohne-dx11-3.html , sind aber auch nur zwei Grafikkarten.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## coolbigandy (15. Januar 2010)

(@ze) schrieb:


> Und wenn man das Kleingedruckte in diesen Prospekt liest:
> 
> "GeForce GT320 mit 1024 MB DDR2 VRAM"



naja wenn die anbindung schnell genug ist kann man ja auch DDR2 nutzen


----------



## AMD64X2-User (15. Januar 2010)

Ich war letztens mal wieder bei MM! Da hat ein Kunde gefragt ob es schwer sei eine Graka einzubauen! daraufhin der MM Mitarbeiter " Auf jeden fall leichter als ein Prozessor"!

BTT: Find ich echt ne Sauerei von Nvidia! Die werden langsam wie Intel nur, dass die noch keinen bestochen haben! oder doch?


----------



## Sushimann (15. Januar 2010)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir dieses Angebot nicht vorstellen. 499 Euro mit einer GT320 Fermi -
> 
> mal rechnen :
> Gehäuse : 20 ,-
> ...



wohl kaum

mal rechnen

Gehäuse :               19,-
Netzteil  :               20,-
Mainboard(inkl cpu)  95,-
Speicher                 60,-
HDD                       65,-
DVD/DVDR               40,-
-------------------------
                            299,-
grafikarte                 50,-
Logistik und vertrieb   50,-
-------------------------
Gewinn                   100,-


du kannst keine Marken Hardware erwarten,
warscheinlich sind die Beschaffungskosten noch geringer. Da sie die Teile ja zu Tausenden kaufen, kriegen sie es sicher billiger als der Normalsterbliche
und ich mein ich hab kein problem damit das nvidia macht, denn:
-wer es nicht weiß dem is es egal
-wer denkt er ist damit noch länger aktuell vergisst, dass in dem Moment wo er es kauft es eig schon veraltet ist
-wer es nicht weiß wird keinen Unterschied spüren das die Graka nur ein Rebrand ist für ihn is diese Graka halt diese Graka
-ein Unwissender sind Sachen wie DX11 egal
-Wenn er kein Hardcoregamer ist wird er DX11 mit diesem pc nie brauchen und ich denke nicht dass office oder media player jemals DX11 oder DX15 brauchen werden 

insofern Ihr wissenden kauft den PC nicht und der Unwissende wird nie einen Unterschied bemercken ihr gaukelt ihm nur eine technik vor die er A warsch nicht braucht und B auch nicht für das geld erwarten kann/wird
-Und letzten Endes kann jeder sich an seinen alten Rechner setzen und sich informieren


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (15. Januar 2010)

ABER: Der P von Acer auf der 3ten Seite geht gut ab  Auch wenn dort steht 5970 X2, die gibts ja garnet.. aber für 1299 net schlecht...


----------



## Katamaranoid (15. Januar 2010)

somit werd ich mir beim nächsten Kauf schwer überlegen ob ich mir eine nVidia-Karte kaufe oder nicht...
Ich denke die nächste Karte wird eine ATI...
So ne Markt-Politik unterstütze ich auf keinen fall  (ich rede von dem ganzen umlabeln etc.)


----------



## akaEmpty (15. Januar 2010)

> Auch wenn dort steht 5970 X2, die gibts ja garnet



das "x2" soll wohl darauf hinweisen, daß die Karte eine dual-GPU-Lösung ist.

wenn wir schonmal das Prospekt durchblättern:
Was haltet ihr denn von dieser "Kone" Maus für 66€?
Oder sollte man doch besser auf die bewährte MX518 zurückgreifen? 
Ich meine, bei dieser "Kone" läßt sich sogar das Gewicht ändern UND SIE LEUCHTET


----------



## Explosiv (15. Januar 2010)

akaEmpty schrieb:


> wenn wir schonmal das Prospekt durchblättern:
> Was haltet ihr denn von dieser "Kone" Maus für 66€?
> Oder sollte man doch besser auf die bewährte MX518 zurückgreifen?
> Ich meine, bei dieser "Kone" läßt sich sogar das Gewicht ändern UND SIE LEUCHTET



Das wird jetzt aber ganz schön Off Topic .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Barkun M'Arli (16. Januar 2010)

Oh, schon wieder was neues von nVidia! Achne, doch nicht. Also alles wie in den letzten Monaten. 

Vorsicht!
Die GT320 könnte auch eine umgelabelte GeForce 4Ti sein... Bei der Produktpolitik weiß mans nicht.


----------



## Klutten (16. Januar 2010)

Hier ist Schluss, Mädels. 

a. Möchte ich das hier nicht News nennen - eher eine abgewandelte Werbung
b. Sollte man als Ersteller wissen um was es sich handelt und nicht seine Leser danach fragen
c. Wird hier leider nur gespammt...


----------

